# DBStalk.COM Store Update



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you to everyone has ordered items from the DBStalk.COM store so far!

Now through July 21st, you can order your own *DBStalk.COM logo Baseball Cap* (Just like the one shown below)








at a *Special sale price* of $9.99! After July 21st the price goes back up again to 12.99, so act NOW!
Click here for more information on our Baseball Cap

Next week some items will be going away and new items will be coming! So here is your last chance to get some of the items available.

Hold your BBQ in Style with this *DBStalk.COM BBQ Apron*








The Apron reads _"As much as I love to BBQ I still would rather be watching my DISH"_ The Apron is $16.99
Click HERE to find out more information about the Apron!

Show the world why you are driving so fast! (Your going home to watch your DISH!) With our very popular *DBStalk.COM License Plate Frame*! This is no cheap plastic frame! This heavy chrome frame will spruce up the look of any car!








Click HERE for more information on the DBStalk.COM License Plate Frame!

If your traveling in style with our license plate frame you may want to own one of our sporty *DBStalk.COM Stainless Steel Travel Mug*.








This is no cheap mug, its a heavy steel mug which is insulated to keep your drink nice and warm! Of course it sports the DBStalk.COM logo.

Click HERE for more information on our Travel Mug!

Hurry and order today before the above items are gone! All products come complete with a 30 day satisfaction guarantee!

Remember DBStalk.COM *DOES NOT profit* from the sale of any of these items, (we sell them at our cost) we think it's cool enough you want something that says DBStalk.COM on it. 

*(sorry no DBStalk.COM thong available.... yet)*


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"sorry no DBStalk.COM thong available.... yet) "_

Just as well, Scott. Where would you put the logo? 

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

On the inside, of course!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, if it were MY thong you could write on the front....something like:

"I Love DBSTalk.com, it's a great site, there's so much to see..."

In large font, of course......


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Does that mean you have a big ahhhhhhhhh nevermind. 

Haha!

If anyone has real slogans they would like to see on Items let me know! I will be happy to make anything which I think our members would want and enjoy!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: you guys kill me


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

For the thong or any kind of underwear, how about "Bigger isn't ALWAYS better!" LOL. I'm speaking as in C-Band for those of you people with those minds out there. LOL.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"My Dish is bigger than your Dish"


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

"I'm at 110 degrees" 

Dual meaning


----------

